# Went to get walnut BUT WHOA!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

A friend asked me if I was interested in a walnut log...if not he was sawing it up for firewood...Naturally I'll give MOST things a chance from the dreaded :blink: firewood pile. An 8' section and a 3' piece.....But the great Blessing came when he said there's a oak log down there and get it too. I measured it out and got 2- 8' sections and a 2' turning stock...At first glimpse I thought it was just a knotty field tree until closer inspection....THIS THING IS GNARLY...it's like viens and knots intertwined with some bark inclusions ...I couldn't get a pic to even give a 1% justice of it's looks. I can't wait to saw...I'm getting advice from my sawing mentors Daren, Allen and a few others before making the final cut decision...I have my theory just confirming my thoughts.

Please enjoy!!

Here's a pic with bark...








bark removed...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see the inside of that one.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

When are you planning to make the cuts, Tim?

David


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

(head in hands)

I can't handle the pressure anymore.
Slab em out purdy, Tim! I might have to come by and take a look see.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't cry :blink::laughing::no:...I ain't sawed it.....YET!!!! 

I talked with Daren and Allen and we discussed options and theories and I've decided to stay with my standard process and saw through and through 8/4 totally all live edged fletches and wait to see how it dries. From their opinions and my little experience (compared to theirs) a standard in this style of cuts with character wood is the drying decides whether you win or lose:shifty:!!

Sawing date: won't be SOON enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT enough exclaimations..LOL.:thumbdown::furious::furious:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*.....uncle.....*

I couldn't hold out any longer....I cut the larger today. I'll only can show the few pics I got today. I will get flitch pics Tue.

Please enjoy..


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Amazing how the beauty is hidden under some of the ugly logs.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I was on a roll sawing Tue and didn't get all my pics taken or flitches stacked and now they're FROZEN together!!!:thumbdown::furious:

I'll be back!!!


----------

